# Salt water crocodile enclosure help!



## leighroyaus (Jan 17, 2006)

what sort of enclosure would i need to keep a salty IN?
only after a baby (but will keep it for a long time (if gets too big jus pass it to a zoo or a breeder..))
what sort of enclosures would i be looking at needing etc? and what in it?

thanks!


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 17, 2006)

> if gets too big jus pass it to a zoo or a breeder..



If it gets to big?? :roll: I hope you're not serious mate.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 17, 2006)

So Leigh, I assume your not on the NSW side of the "Arafura Sea" region. Get a freshie mate. In fact, if you read the Reptiles magazine then in the last issue someone found a pigmy form that only grows to 1 metre. Sounds good. and they mentioned something about getting them into the pet trade. But they also tried that with a goanna and it failed so maybe they wont bring the croc in.


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 17, 2006)

MrBredli, they take years n years to get real big yes?
ah, true peterjohnson, thanks mate! nah im on the vic side 
(question answered can a mod delete this topic now? thanks!) (peter can u edit out my town?  haha thank u)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 17, 2006)

leighr33 said:


> (peter can u edit out my town?  haha thank u)



YEP!!!!


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 17, 2006)

haha, thanks champ


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 18, 2006)

Mod please delete as wrasee is having a cry


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 18, 2006)

WTF? :?


----------



## yommy (Jan 18, 2006)

leighr33
Up in the NT is perfectly legal to have crocs as pets though there are some regulations. Besides having to have a licience :

In an urban environment you can have them until they are 2ft - 60cm for freshies and salties. reaching that size:
Saltie about 12-14 months and 18-24 for a freshie depending on your feeding rituals.
In a rural location they can grow as large as you want as long as you have proper housing arrangements.

(for those wondering what do you do with them once they get to the 2ft mark-return them to the croc farm and pay a little less then for the orginal purchase price and start again)

Caging for them up to the 2ft mark most people use a 4x2x2 tank minium. 10 mill thick as a minium also so they don't break it if they thrash. but if you could spend the cash a 6ft plus tank you'd get more value for money and the croc would be better off.

As for which to pick a saltie is a saltie with all that goes with them and they don't tend to stress as much what a freshie can and freshies tend to be a little more flight until they settle down. But my advise would be to do your research first and decide wisely and good luck mate they are cool animal for your collection.


----------



## leighroyaus (Jan 18, 2006)

awesome thanks yommy
the first with non negative advice  thank you


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 18, 2006)

What a great idea, i'm going to go and buy a puppy, than after 12 months when it starts to get too big i'll just take it to the pound and get a new one :roll:


----------



## yommy (Jan 18, 2006)

When i researched it, i found a excellent caresheet info on croc husbandary. I'm still interestate but when i get back this week i'll find it and post the link. Won't be until next week though. But worth the read. Maybe someone else knows of it and can help B4 then.


----------



## Moclobe (Jan 18, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> What a great idea, i'm going to go and buy a puppy, than after 12 months when it starts to get too big i'll just take it to the pound and get a new one :roll:



No just get a saltie and feed the puppy to it!

Regards David

PS I am only joking!


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> What a great idea, i'm going to go and buy a puppy, than after 12 months when it starts to get too big i'll just take it to the pound and get a new one :roll:



My thoughts exactly MrBredli


----------



## yommy (Jan 18, 2006)

don't get what i said out of context. It's alright for you guys down south where crocodiles aren't an issue to any water sports activities. I think the NT it is a good idea to educate the public and have public awarreness that these aren't just man eaters and allowing you to keep them only until they are 2ft, they are perfectly safe and mangable to that size and bigger with correct husbandary skills. Weather croc farming is right or wrong, thats for the individual to decide. But if lieghr33 is interested in them it would be negliable to give ill advise. Let him/her get all the good information avaliable to make their decision thats right for them.


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree with you who heartedly Yommy, public awareness and education are extreamy important and if one chooses to keep a croc that is his or her choice but they are a huge responsibility as it is obviously over time going to grow to an unmanageable size for the average keeper. What I will say though is that I think it is irresponsible to even consider taking on one of these animals when you are fully aware that you will not be able to keep it long term and don't have a definate and iron clad place to take it when it does reach such a large size. A lot of zoos... etc. will not take the animal from a private keeper and I would hate to see a captive croc irresponibly released into the wild because anowner had not planned ahead.


----------



## yommy (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree, but that is why the size restrictions are in place for the NT and returning them isn't an issue. 
The person posing the question should be given the for's and against to keeping the species they want and your view could be a good one for the against side for people in the southern states unless extremely experienced. But being allowed to keep them in southern states i'm sure the state laws would be fairly stringent and enforced. I'm sure if a croc turned up in the Yarra the authorities would be going to everyone who had them on there liciences and if they weren't still in their possession would be asking some serious questions. 
You would hope people aren't irresponsible to let go a species that isn't from that location but then again you never know.


----------



## RustyShadow (Jan 18, 2006)

ya leigh i would go a saltie, they settle down more with daly handling. ive found with the real young'ns 
up to about 35cm, hold onto them and let them bit down on the meaty part of your hand, they soon learn snapping down on you is not affective, ive had one up to 3 feet in the past that you good carry it around on you shoulders, or cradled in your arm on its back, which to a croc should be a very volnerable position, with its soft underbelly exposed like this. they can make such a great pet.


----------



## Brodie (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Leigh,

Mate crocs can be a bit of a pain in the **** to keep, especially freshies. But they are what you want, then it is well worth the effort to keep one.

make sure you get a saltie, freshies are a lot more tempermental and are far more dangerous when young compared to a saltie of a similar size. A bite from one will literally rip open your hand. 

I think its funny that people who have no idea about crocs are having a go at you mate, just ignore them. I plan to keep all crocodiles i have now until adulthood, and I have already made arrangements for them to go to other keepers if i die, as theyre gonna live a lot longer than me!!! Having said that I have grown a couple freshies to a 1m before giving em back to the croc farm There are a lot of things like that to think about before purchasing a croc. I will send you some websites tonight when I get home.

Dont listen to people when they say it takes a long for crocs to grow. If you are looking after it well enough, it should be around a metre by the time it is a year old. After that they start to slow down, but a croc that size should be able to take off your hand pretty easily.

I wouldnt expect the pygmy crocs in the short term, and even if he does sell them to the public soon, word is they will be very expensive. Oh and Pete he wasnt the first to find them, these animals have been to known to scientists for years.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 18, 2006)

any latin name on these pygmy crocs ?


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 18, 2006)

well said brodie people who have no idear about them are having a go at some one wanting to know and learn i my self have kept a saltie and he was a plessure to deal with i have also delt with freshies and lets say there fun :twisted: 
i'm now in the process of saving for a new one + setup if you whould like to know more feel free to pm me with any questions

cheers westie


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> any latin name on these pygmy crocs ?



I know someone will correct me Mark but from recollection it is merely a morph of crocodilus Johnsonni

Oh, and Mr Soccer Fan, I Envy you being in vic. I would also love a croc.


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 18, 2006)

I have no problem with someone keeping a Salwater Croc as a pet, it was only this line that bothered me.. "if gets too big jus pass it to a zoo or a breeder.."


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 18, 2006)

I can see your concerns Mr Bredli, over here we have problems with Iggys, Retics, Annacondas etc, (and thats just the reptiles) All too big & no-one wants them. unfortunatly most kept because they wanted a pet which gave a certain impression to other people! :roll: 
Personally i think that Leigh is going the right way about it, and that is asking before she goes out and buys one, alot over here never even bother with that !


----------



## yommy (Jan 21, 2006)

For those interested in Croc husbandary or wanting to research one for an addition to the collection visit 
www.crocodilian.com by Adam Brittan and click on the CROCODILIAN CAPTIVE CARE FAQ.
It's a must read and very informative.

Pete
The artical that mentioned the 'pygmy morp' for Crocodylus johnstoni or Sandstone Freshwater crocodile was in Reptiles Australia magazine Vol 2 Issue 2 " The Reptile Adventure of a Lifetime Awaits on Bullo River Station, NT by DR Gavin Bedford 

hope this helps


----------



## snakegal (Jan 21, 2006)

I agree, I mean come on, why get one if you don't intend to be in it for the long haul....Like why not do it properley and set it up so you can keep it for good. As in do something and do it well.

....Otherwise it's like having a kid until they get too big, expensive or talk back too much, then passing them in to foster care or kicking them out and letting them fend for themselves. Different species, same principle.

At the end of the day, the decision is of course yours, but maybe spare a thought for the croc rather than just your own wants....just a thought. 

Poor crocky!! :cry: 



misky said:


> MrBredli said:
> 
> 
> > What a great idea, i'm going to go and buy a puppy, than after 12 months when it starts to get too big i'll just take it to the pound and get a new one :roll:
> ...


----------



## kahn_10 (Jan 21, 2006)

hey guys and gals !! leigh ya doin the right thing i think they would be the maddest pets too keep !! just out of curiosity everyone which states are allowed too keep crocadiles???


 thanks heaps kahn


----------



## kahn_10 (Jan 21, 2006)

anyone???


----------



## misky (Jan 21, 2006)

I know you can't keep them in NSW


----------



## Rennie (Jan 21, 2006)

Obviously you can in NT and Vic but beyond that I don't know...


----------



## Bakes (Jan 22, 2006)

> I agree, I mean come on, why get one if you don't intend to be in it for the long haul....Like why not do it properley and set it up so you can keep it for good. As in do something and do it well.



Not every one is in a rural zoned area and so cannont keep one long term. So why keep one at all? Well I thought about it but I don't have the room for a 4 foot tank. But it would be a cool little critter to have in your home. The kids would learn a great deal about them and that is always good, and how many kids could say that they had a croc as a pet? Yes you have to give them back to the farm but these crocs are bred to be made into hand bags anyway and will be after he's handed back and grown out some more. But the 14 or so months it is with a family has to be better than being in a croc farm I would think.


----------



## sxc_celly (Mar 5, 2007)

leigh i think your doing the right thing. Guys seriously stop giving negative comments. The reason some states can only keep them to 60cm is purely safety in a neighbourhood situation. Honestly how many ppl have the room and equipment to keep a 6m plus saltie in their backyard? They could eat your neighbours children lol. You ever tried handling a 6m croc? I wouldnt imagine its easy. Ive done years of volunteer work at australia zoo, including crocs, think about it you negative ppl. Its not wrong to go back to the croc farm and trade it in for another smaller one. Puppys are different. Dogs are a companion animal, a life long pet. Crocodiles are not considered companion pets. Your doing the right thing by taking it back to the croc farm where its got the room and care it needs. Good on you Leigh for doing the research first, good luck with it!


----------



## Aslan (Mar 5, 2007)

Ummm...this post is over a year old, in fact I believe Leigh already has a freshy these days...

...generally considered poor form to resurrect ead posts...


----------



## leighroyaus (Mar 5, 2007)

indeed, very old post.
have a freshy now and will be keeping it till the day i die.
have everything sorted for when its larger also.


----------



## sxc_celly (Mar 5, 2007)

I just had to have my 2 cents lol. Didnt realise it was so old, just stumbled across the post. Just curiosity what sort of enclosure have you got for the freshy? Im not interested in getting one, im just curious. Thanks


----------



## dwc995 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bit irresponsible to knowingly purchase a beautiful animal that you have set a death sentence for it. How about you go visit a zoo every now and then? Got nothing wrong with owning a croc but its a bit unfair to buy it then send it to the slaughter house when your enjoyments satisfied.


----------



## TitanDaFreshie (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi hows it goin guys. Im a new member and just calling in to say hello and tell you abit about myself. My names and im 16. I have 1 red eyed tree frog and 1 freshwater croc . I have previously owned green tree frogs, eastern blue tongues, jacky dragons, eastern water dragons, black rock scorpions, bearded dragons and i am also interested in fish. I have a barramundi and a big red oscar along with some other tropical fish.

Just a quick question for the people out there who know a bit or two about crocs, i live in vic and just wondering, when my croc gets too big for his 6x2x2ft tank i want to move him outside into my backyard. What type of heating will he require outdoors and how will i provide this for him?

Any help is greatly appreciated and feel free to ask me anything aswell. Cheers Dave.


----------



## liasis (Mar 22, 2007)

freshy all the way i wish it was easyer to keep them in QLD stupid government


----------



## JJS. (Mar 22, 2007)

Titan Da Freshie,
You will require a large shed or similar with an outdoor fenced area with access during the warmer months. You will also need a large body of water (minimum large stock tank or larger) which you will need to heat and filter. To heat, either a saltwater pool heater or make water heater using a heating element. For the filter, you can make a water filter. The water heating and filtering is best done outside the enclosure. Now you need a way of creating a basking spot, either a few high wattage globes or Nobo style heater (bolted to ceiling and facing down) To run this enclosure will be expensive as there are so many things required to be running year round in Victoria's climate. Probably best to PM for more details as not to hijack the thread.


----------

